# maplins - mini oil filled radiator



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

maplins have this

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?C=Newsletter&U=06P10-2_Home&ModuleNo=98875&T=12243382

on special offer - £24.99; I have a similar one which I use in the van for background heating when on hook up & also as frost protection in the worst of winter. Usually a few good offers on the site.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

bognormike said:


> maplins have this
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?C=Newsletter&U=06P10-2_Home&ModuleNo=98875&T=12243382
> 
> on special offer - £24.99; I have a similar one which I use in the van for background heating when on hook up & also as frost protection in the worst of winter. Usually a few good offers on the site.


Sounds like a good idea!.

"Italian Designed" Made in China?

Trev


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Mike

I am a bit wary of cheap oil filled radiators. Have heard reports of the cases cracking and dumping the oil all over your pride and joy 8O 

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Hi

I carried a small convector heater in the Compass as the van only had gas heating. I keep it in the Kontiki now in case the Kontiki's own system should fail.

Out of interest, are oil filled generally considered better than convector? Any reasons?

Rapide561


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

We have always used oil filled radiators. As we full time and it gets really cold in the winter, we have tried every type of heater going. Oil filled wins the day for the silence, heat output and general all round useability.

We have a large one and a small one which come out the moment we set up on pitch for winter. They are handy for drying tea towels etc (don't cover the vents with anything) and we keep one on under the bed (in the garage) to stop the underbed getting damp. Its lovely. They also make a good foot warmer when you are watching tv .. he he.

Tesco's usually get a load in in autumn - about £15 to £17 for a small one. We had problems with one of them - it just stopped working - and I couldn't find the receipt to take it back but they have never leaked, popped, exploded etc!

One of the best uses is warmijng your pants for when you get out of the shower. You can't beat warm underware in the depths of winter after steaming in the shower


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Leigh,

Don't you find your thong slips down the vents?

Dave


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thong? In the middle of winter .... sorry to disillusion you Dave but its longjohns, grand dad vest and thick fishermans socks ..... :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Behave yourself Dave and stay on topic please  

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We use an oil filled rad, it's great for keeping the 'van aired thru the winter months whilst not in use, however personally I think they are quite heavy to carry around for general use, and the little fan heaters are more efficient when on hook up.

Dave


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi

While fan heaters are good for warming up the van quickly, they are noisy. I found that using the oil filled radiator in the winter in Portugal, gave good balance between heating the van and being able to sleep at night. Also because they are low wattage, not much chance of tripping the supply.

Regards

Herman


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

We got one of these from Miller Bros electrical last year for £17.95, I am really pleased with it as it can be left on all the time without any noise or smell, it is great as a background heat source, the thermostat is very reliable too.

AND, if you live near Barton North Lincolnshire, (near Humber bridge) they have some there for £15 at the factory shop next to Proudfoots supermarket.


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Is a oil fired rad 500w good enough to take the chill out of the van?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I pick these up at boot sales for a Pound.
Ok they can be a little grubby but the one I have fixed under the lip of the bed is much cleaner. At 500w. 
They can take the chill off the van all winter on a timer or stat. Won't blow campsite breakers. 

Ray.


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Raynipper, with children in the van i would worry about buting second hand electrical goods, but thanks for the info.


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

just thought i would let you know i bought this, Dimplex Chico Oil Filled Baby Radiator, and its great, really small but bags of heat, went for this one rather than tesco because of frost setting.

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.208-5597.aspx


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a very similar model bought in B&Q four years ago. Its a 900watt output and copes well. A friends 800watt radiator struggles. Could be due to the van's insulation though.


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep must be good insulation, we kept turning it down, but maybe on a very cold night it might struggle so have to wait and see on that one.
On really cold nights, i could always give my wife a cuddle i suppose :idea:


----------

